# Rock It Automatic fish scaler



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Has anyone used the rock it automatic fish scaler.
Looks like you put in the fish, tie it with a rope to your boat and pull it behind you. 
The fish are scaled automatically.
They're kinda pricey and hate to buy one and find out it doesn't work. 
Thanks


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Had one. Tied it to the boat and was pulling it at around 3mph. Top hoop broke. Lost the basket and fish. Never bothered them again. That was at least ten years ago. Maybe they’re using better materials now. I won’t find out.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I lost mine also and the fish in it  save youre money


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the replys.
I think I'll find something better to spend $140 on!!


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

We used several (between 3 boats) on lake Erie for perch. When we used to get perch of course. Remember putting 90 to 120 in at a time. Don't recall if we did more than 120 because we usually didn't have more than 4 people on the boat. They worked great but you have to add 2 components to them. First you can't tie rope directly to the scaler. You must have a large heavy swivel. They will wear out over time (the swivel). The other thing we added was styrofoam to the bottom to help it float long enough to retrieve it if the swivel did break. They are heavy and hard to pick up floating upside down. A trick to loading them is flip upside down and put the cone in a 5 gallon bucket to stabilize it. I liked them once we figured out how not to loose them. You could have you fish scaled before you got off the lake. There wasn't any slime on them. Some spot scaling or checking is required. No scaler or mess from the scales to clean up either. If you need some pictures of the setup we used or how we ran ours (speed and where in the water) let me know and I will try and answer your questions.


----------



## EYELANDER75 (Nov 13, 2009)

Got mine 20 plus years ago for 25 bucks and it works great.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Have used them for 40yrs, they work great..we use it to peel potatos also, tip..use a small cable instead of rope, did loose one!


----------

